# Natural Occurrences Or Disasters For The Next Game?



## Envelin (Oct 23, 2014)

We already have the northern lights and rain, but are there other occurrences you'd like to see?

I've never seen an eclipse before so that would be cool and maybe bad luck might give you hail or blizzards. Something cool like that. Any other ideas?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

A lot of players would probably hate disaster if it'll destroy their hybrids lol. Though if it's only for effect (no repercussions beside your walk will be slower on a storm maybe) then it would be nice o: and for constellations to come back


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Eclipses would be neat!

Maybe trees swaying in the breeze?


----------



## Envelin (Oct 23, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> A lot of players would probably hate disaster if it'll destroy their hybrids lol. Though if it's only for effect (no repercussions beside your walk will be slower on a storm maybe) then it would be nice o: and for constellations to come back



I agree uvu

I just find the thought comedic of you walking outside to ge bonked on the noggin by a piece of hail.xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyPatience said:


> Eclipses would be neat!
> 
> Maybe trees swaying in the breeze?



I think that'd be really nice and peaceful. Especially the sound. Just hearing it in real life makes me happy.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

harvest/red moon thing. COOL.
also winter nights where you can see a lot more than just stars, like you see nebulaes and stuff. COOLER.


----------



## oranje (Oct 23, 2014)

I think really windy days would be cool. Like so windy that your umbrella flips inside-out and you and other villagers get pushed and pulled around.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Actually, I'm all for the idea of some natural disasters like tornados/monsoons or floods. Sure, it would suck if some of your hybrids or trees got ruined, but if they did it in a way like they handle them in _Harvest Moon_, it wouldn't be like you lose ALL of them. Just a few here and there. It's not really that devastating. 

I'd also like to see wind variations and snowstorms, too.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2014)

THIS IS NOT HARVEST MOON.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 24, 2014)

computertrash said:


> also winter nights where you can see a lot more than just stars, like you see nebulaes and stuff. COOLER.


I really like this idea! I also like the eclipse idea and the constellations! Like everyone else has said though, I think these weather related events would have to programmed with either minimal damage or none at all.


----------



## nammie (Oct 24, 2014)

If it's anything like the storms in Harvest Moon that destroy crops and things then heck no lol
Natural phenomena that aren't disasters like eclipses would be nice though. Or they could just bring back the constellations from the past games O:


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 24, 2014)

oranje said:


> I think really windy days would be cool. Like so windy that your umbrella flips inside-out and you and other villagers get pushed and pulled around.



XD, that would be neat


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> THIS IS NOT HARVEST MOON.



And...? That doesn't mean I can make a suggestion for weather types/natural occurrences/disasters based in that game that could also work with _Animal Crossing_ in a similar way? Give me a break.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

I think windy weather would be cute, trees swaying in the wind like already suggested. And villagers outside would have umbrellas that could get turned inside out! And your hair would get ruffled up or something, or you hat knocked off and put into your pockets *rambles on* I'm sure none of that is very practical, lol.

EDIT: just realised I've just repeated with other people have said, LOL. sorry! But I do like the windy day idea a lot, although windy days are hardly natural disasters, which I'd rather not have in AC


----------



## Bcat (Oct 24, 2014)

Heck no! I don't like this idea! Dx Animal crossing is meant to be relaxing and peaceful. adding disasters would ruin that aspect which is one of my favorite things about it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 25, 2014)

I want there to be a volcano that will erupt one day and your villagers are screaming and running around like crazy because they have no idea what they should do to save themselves, it is utter chaos there is nothing the mayor can do to stop all this panic their words are muffled under the villagers screams and crying it is the end of the little town, some villager even go as far as killing themselves because they don't want to face the painful and searing death as the lava ingulfs their bodies, the mayor looks in horror as their villagers kill themselves to escape the uncoming doom they will face


...but the lava was going an opposite way of the village crisis aver....

-looks around at the dead bodies-

..nvm


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 25, 2014)

ok then 

Yeah windy days, eclipses(solar would be especially cool), i cant remember but i don't think we have lightning so that would be cool, hail would be fun, and buildings should definitely have icicles on them in the winter.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 25, 2014)

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> i cant remember but i don't think we have lightning so that would be coo


The only AC game that I remember having lightning in is Wild World and I think it needs to make a comeback!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> buildings should definitely have icicles on them in the winter.



Yes! This would be cool!


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love to see the constellations come back. And you could earn badges by making them!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

This is just my opinions, so:

I hate the idea of having a volcano. I don't care for the idea of having natural disaster, I mean, I did at first, but now I don't see the point in having them. For me, having a strong storm/blizzard or maybe adding in wind seems nice, but having something like an earthquake or tsunami seems to extreme to me. It doesn't seem very Animal Crossing-like. When I think of Animal Crossing, I think of thing being peaceful and getting away from real life and making your own virtual world, etc.

And having the ponds/river freeze up, it sounds nice, but they don't seem big enough to ice skate on. Also, you can't catch some of the winter fishes (Stringfish, etc.)

Solar Eclipse: We can't see the Sun so what's the point. But a Lunar Eclipse would be neat.

Hail: Ehh, no thanks. Maybe during a blizzard, every once in a while, you see a piece of hail on the ground and give it to one of the Snow people and they give you something in return?


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> can't see the Sun so what's the point.



I just noticed that, omfg. Why don't we have a sun? By that logic, we'd be in eternal darkness. Either that or there's a sun on the other side of the screen and it's managing to bend its light so much it projects evenly.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> I just noticed that, omfg. Why don't we have a sun? By that logic, we'd be in eternal darkness. Either that or there's a sun on the other side of the screen and it's managing to bend its light so much it projects evenly.



Yeah, it'd be nice to see the sun, even if it's just a small part of the sun


----------



## P.K. (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe after it rains or storms, there would be puddles that your character can splash in (or trip)
And leaf piles in the autumn that'll scatter and disappear when you run through them


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

Eclipse would be cool but I don't want disasters! I like to see my town as a happy, relaxing place where the worst thing that can happen is an ugly animal plonking their house wherever they please without any warning.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Eclipses would be neat!
> 
> Maybe trees swaying in the breeze?



yes !
a little earthquake now and again would be nice too

no tsunamis though, have a lot of flowers on my beach


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 1, 2014)

Let's have a f***ing volcano erupt near the village and all the animals would run,freak out, or burn in the lava.



















jk lol


----------



## nard (Nov 1, 2014)

Disasters?!


This is a children's game! We don't want tornados ravaging a little kid's town! :c


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

P.K. said:


> Maybe after it rains or storms, there would be puddles that your character can splash in (or trip)
> And leaf piles in the autumn that'll scatter and disappear when you run through them



See now that's actually a good idea.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 2, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Heck no! I don't like this idea! Dx Animal crossing is meant to be relaxing and peaceful. adding disasters would ruin that aspect which is one of my favorite things about it.



Totally agree. I like some of the calmer ideas on the thread though


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Windy days would be hella cool. 
Tbh, I think stuff like storms that destroy flowers wouldn't be a bad thing, the game is so easy and laidback, and I feel like adding maybe a little risk factor like that would be kinda cool?


----------



## Geoni (Nov 3, 2014)

They should just make an effect for when it gets windy. By that I mean if you pull your umbrella out, it will be harder to walk in the direction of the wind and the umbrella can potentially break by becoming inverted if you use it too much on a windy day/storm/blizzard. As an easter egg.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 3, 2014)

Considering that animal crossing is a game centered around your town, I've always felt that it fell short in different types of weather. Although thunder storms are fun as a rare occurance, rare occurances just don't happen enough. Something I'd like to see is days in the winter where a lot of snow falls, and kind of build up tiny "walls" that are hard to walk through, on everywhere but paths. Winter kinda ruins the game for me, but this could be fun!


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 3, 2014)

During the winter months, patches of snow on the ground could turn to ice, and you might trip if you walk on it lol

You could also use your shovel to clear paths of snow that would remain until the next snowfall.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 3, 2014)

I think flooding would be interesting.  You could catch rare fish in flooded ponds.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Nov 3, 2014)

Eclipses, thunder and storms would be nice but I don't want anything that could destroy any parts of my town so no disasters and such. That's a no-no.


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

I think it would be a fun idea, but severely annoy people if we're talking proper natural disasters. 

I can just see it now.

You turn on your game, load it up and the animation of you coming out of your house plays, only to see that a tree has fallen onto your house and destroyed half of it. You run around to check the other villagers are okay and find out what happened. 
You find Isabelle's corpse outside of the town hall, burnt and crisp. Evidently, a Volcano has erupted nearby and destroyed the town hall. You run over to Stitches house to get help, only to find that where his house used to be is now a large crack in the floor from where an earthquake hit. You sprint to Buck's house to ask for help since his muscly figure would help greatly, only to find that everything he owned was destroyed by a flood, and that he lost an arm in a hurricane and now he is moving out of town to a homeless shelter. 

You close your 3DS. There is too much destruction to recover from. You never play Animal Crossing again.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 4, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Maybe trees swaying in the breeze?


This. I would love for the wind to pick up and the trees to start swaying. And I would like for the villagers to comment on it, maybe shivering and saying autumn is drawing near or something like that. 

But maybe not just the trees. I would also love to see movement from the wisteria on the trellis, from the flowers, even from the bushes. 

And I would love to see not just rain, but drizzle while it is still sunny and the wind has picked up. Heh. I can already imagine a villager taking out her umbrella. And when I talk to her she responds with that 'nervous' emoticon and says something like: 'I am so confused, l'il hare! It is sunny but raining! Make up your mind, weather!'


----------

